# Hiker or Skier or Both?



## Greg (May 26, 2004)

I'm just interested in how many of you a strictly hikers, how many are skiers, and if there is any overlap. I started hiking the White Mountains when I was about 13. My first above treeline peak was Eisenhower (via Edmund's Path). Once I saw the clouds lift off the cone of Washington, I knew I was hooked. In fact, that day we pressed on to summit Monroe and Washington! Not bad for some skinny kid's first White Mountain expereience, eh?

I don't chase the 48 4K, but I've climbed some of higher exposed peaks, many of them multiple times. I also do a fair amount of dayhiking in Northwest CT/SW Mass. I hope to get a few trips up to the Whites this summer. Once next month, hopefully a backpack in the middle of the summer, a cooler camping trip with college friends over Labor Day Weekend, and the FOT48 event on 9/11.

I started skiing when I was 20. I always had a desire to try it and one snowy day in college, I woke up and said to my roommate, "let's go skiing today". He's still one of my favorite people to ski with. My first and second outing was Mount Southington. My roommate sent me down a black diamond there which seemed like a cliff to me at the time. After surviving that, I was hooked. That summer I bought my first set of skis and boots and the rest is history. I've only skied 17 of the almost 100 ski areas in New England and New York, but I hope to try some new ones next season.

What is your skiing/hiking history? If you've never tried both, are you interested in trying the "other" activity?


----------



## Joshua B (May 26, 2004)

Greg, that's interesting to learn that you started skiing at age 20, kind of late in life compared to most skiers. Good for you!

I like hiking during the off season, primarily because I need exercise. Aside from the occasional nature walk at a sanctuary with my folks, I like to explore ski areas--preferably lost areas. That has to do a lot with the fact that I want a fairly serious incline in my hikes, and I want to learn more about old ski areas and have some good photo opportunities.


----------



## trailbiscuit (May 26, 2004)

In the summer, I dream about skiing.
In the winter, I dream about hiking.


----------



## SilentCal (May 26, 2004)

I've been hiking ever since I can remember.  My grandfather loved to take ambles in the woods and it always seemed like an adventure to tag along.    Later the Scouts rekindled the fire and I hiked most of the peaks in Western Mass and Berkshires.   I purchased Mike Lanza's book  "NEW ENGLAND HIKING" and wanted to try some tougher peaks.   Most of the harder hikes in the book tended to be in the Whites.  So one June day I hiked the Franconia Loop and then 4 years later finished my 48.  Now I aim to rehike most of the 48 but by different routes.    I think maybe next year Ill try to do the New Hampshire part of the AT and someday take a stab at the Long Trail.
I've never been downhill skiing but have done cross-country on a local golf course.   I enjoy to get out but it's not the same as hiking in the warm sunshine.   Plus winter is for bowling season! :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (May 26, 2004)

i am both a skier and a hiker; however, i am more dedicated to the sport of skiing than the pursuit of hiking.  my first memory skiing is amongst my earliest memories of my life around 3 or 4 at ski bradford with my dad.  i always looked forward to family ski trips and still look back on them with particular fondness.  i then joined race teams in high school and college then upon graduating from college i got off the groomers and am consistantly seeking to push my boundaries (and ski areas as well!) in developing myself as what i consider the "all mountain" skier.

as far as hiking, while my family did take many family camping trips with occasional hiking involved, i really didn't start hiking until i was 21, a senior in college, and had my first car as a graduation present.  i figured i'd start with the biggest and went straight for washington *OUCH!* don't recommend starting out your hiking career on that mountain!  but i made it, and enjoy taking between 12-15 hikes during the snow free months.  am not pursuing any 'lists', but do want to hike as many white mountain trails as possible.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 26, 2004)

I love to x-c ski in the winter, hike up 4k's, snowshoe, and ice skate. During the other three seasons there is hiking, camping, and campfires. 
_________________
It doesn't get any better!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2004)

Started as a hiker at 30, x-c skiing at 33, and alpine this past winter at 34.

I'm a late bloomer.


----------



## skijay (May 27, 2004)

I do both.  I live minutes from Soapstone Mountain in Somers which is a nice leisure hike to the summit's fire tower.  From their you can see Mt Monadnack.  Monadnack is the only place I have been above tree line.  (Even if it was caused by a fire).


----------



## donkeynose (May 27, 2004)

I do both, but I wouldn't classify myself as a rabid hiker the way I am nuts over all forms of skiing. (So I voted skier only).


----------



## ChileMass (May 27, 2004)

Lucky to grow up in western Maine and then the southern Adirondacks, so started skiing at age 8, and hiked all through high school.  Took a long hiatus from hiking until recently, when my group of hiking families just "discovered" the Whites about 4 years ago.  I want to hike as many of the WMNF/RMC trails as possible until I get too fat to do so.....just wish I could get away more often......


----------



## smitty77 (May 27, 2004)

Hiker only.  I've x-c skied a few times, but never got hooked.  Max started me hiking when I was 3 (that's not counting the years I spent in the carrier on his back) and I think the first hike was Monadnock.  I've since climbed that one a hundred times or more.  My first overnight was Mt. Liberty at the age of 5, and I had finished all 48 4k by age 11.  I climbed Carrigain in the snow Dec. 3 to finish it off.  I have great memories of all of them, even Owl's Head.  Thanks, Max!!

My little guy is almost ready for his first hike out of the carrier.  I might try some flat terrain near home this summer.  I fully expect to have him hiking proper by next summer.  He'll be three by then...Coincidence?


----------



## Max (May 28, 2004)

I was a nut-case downhill skier in my younger days.  I gave it up when lift tickets at Killington went to $10.  So you can see how that dates me!  

Today I am splitting my time between hiking, biking, triathlons.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2004)

Skier only, just got into it this past year at age 39.  Guess this really makes me a late bloomer...


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> Skier only, just got into it this past year at age 39.  Guess this really makes me a late bloomer...


Wow, hammer! Congrats and welcome to the boards. Again, I started at 20 so I know how difficult it can be to pick it up as an adult. At least my body was still somewhat flexible back then so I'm glad I at least started when I did. I do wish I skied as a kid though - 18 months until my daughter starts ski school!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 28, 2004)

Including snowshoeing when the conditions warrant, I hike with my wife year round, however I ski when the snow flies.

I spend more days walking on trails than skiing trails, but my passion is alpine skiing.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> but my passion is alpine skiing.


Really? I never would have guessed that...


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2004)

Just a friendly bump to give the newcomers a chance to vote.


----------



## TenPeaks (Oct 1, 2004)

I started skiing a couple times a month when I was about 8 years old at Bradford Hill in Haverhill, MA. Over the years I've had seasons when I'd have 10 to 15 ski trips and others when I'd have none! Lately, me and a friend or two may get out once or twice a season. It's mainly the cost and other commitments that's been keeping me away.

Hiking is another story. I've been steadily hiking since 1990 on mostly day hikes, but can usually get in a backpacking trip or two per year. I've never done any winter hiking which may change this year.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Oct 1, 2004)

I started hiking when I was 11, then gave it up for ten years while I was married. What was I thinking??? Started skiing when I was 33, another late bloomer.

If I ever get married again, it's going to be to someone who enjoys both hiking and skiing       and cycling.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 1, 2004)

Someone say hiking, skiing, and cycling?


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 1, 2004)

Great idea! Hiking, skiing, cycling. Way to go. See you great folks on the mtns! Wait 'til you read the hike I might do in a day or two!


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2004)

Hiker (sporadically, unfortunately) since 1996... Skier since Jan 1, 2004.    Both are due to my husband.   But I think I enjoy skiing more than hiking... I'm a cold weather person.


----------



## Skier75 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wow, I must really be a late bloomer, as far as hiking goes.  I did some really small day trips in my 20's and 30's, but hadn't really had a chance to do some "real" hiking 'till I met my husband 4 years ago. Since then we've done some pretty intense day hikes as well as backpacking and love it.

Skiing, well....I did start at the end of my Jr. High School. Didn't get back into it again 'till after high school for a while, then when I had my daughter in my mid-twenties did very little 'till she got a little older, but still not a lot. Really getting into it more again with my husband and also have been having a blast.


----------



## Zand (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm mostly a skiier. I hike Wachusett a few times a year just to do it and I've been to Monadnock once, but that's it for hiking. As for skiing, I started when I was 8 and haven't looked back. I think this is my 6th or 7th year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2004)

Skier since 1990.
X-C Skier since 1992.
Snowshoer since 1992.  
Hiker since 1994.  

In my opinion, hiking and snowshoeing are nice complimentary sports for me.  Though the GF who has been skiing for a year likes skiing better than hiking.  'Where's the chairlift?"


----------

